# My week old baby hasnt pooped today - am concerned!



## Flowerbaby

Hi

My one week old baby hasnt pooped today, she is formula fed on C &G and everything has been going great, she was pooping during/after every feed up until today. She was really straining this morning, feet kicking and fists clenched and screaming away but couldnt manage to poop and has basically just slept all day. Her nappies are full of wee so i know all is okay there. Anybody got any advice please as im really concerned? Thank x :hugs:


----------



## SabrinaKat

Hi,

I would give your LO another day before stressing too much (obviously if she is in pain, etc., then ring your GP for reassurance). We were told before we brought our LO home not to worry if he didn't poo for up to 5 days! 

Also, it sounds like possible constipation and maybe some of the other mums can advise you on that? (Our LO has no problem with that!)

best wishes


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thank you....yes i will give her another day or so, my midwife is due tomorrow so i will mention it too her if she still hasnt poo'ed. I just hate too see her in pain bless her little heart! x


----------



## cat lover

Dont worry, mine would go days sometimes as a newborn. they tell you not to worry till a week. Mention it to MW though for peace of mind xx


----------



## Cupcake19

My dd was constipated at around the same age and when i asked the midwife about it she said they'd leave her til 5 days of not pooing and then would just give her an enema. We found a few ones of warm water helped every time. Good luck :flower:


----------



## Mummy Bean

my little guy didnt poo for 48 hours on day 3&4- midwife said it completly normal as long as they doing wee's and not looking distressed...

Well after the 48 hrs he certainl made up for it...with 3 MASSIVE poo...nice!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks for your posts ladies, within 10 minutes of me posting this thread LO did a huge poop!!! Bless her, she strained quite a bit but got there in the end.....thanks again xx


----------



## fairy3853

Hi hun, my LO will be 3 weeks old on Sunday and we have had issues with constipation. He would be straining and clenching all night long and nothing bless him. I find that a drink of aired water and an hour of rubbing his belly gets me a poo every time within about an hour of doing this for him. Also he iv changed his formula. He was on SMA & apparantly thats the thickest milk you can get making some babies bunged up. C&G is the middle of the range of consistancy, with Aptamil being the thinest. Weve now got Axl on Aptimal and things are improving vastly


----------



## Flowerbaby

thanks for your posts ladies, LO hasnt pooped again since my post yesterday so another 24 hours! ugh! she keeps trying but too no avail,it breaks my heart too see her strain so much! i have got her on c & g at min but think i will give her a week or so more on it and then maybe try aptamil if she no better. :shrug:

fairy - i will try what you say tonight and see if it helps! thanks hun x


----------



## Moti

Babyhopes - how was her poop when she did go, texture-wise? My LO was the same at that age. She wouldn't go for days at a time. Doctor wasn't concerned as long as she seemed to be feeling ok and when she did go that the poop wasn't hard (like little round balls). That was how he described it. 

I can't really put poop-talk in a nicer way....sorry...lol!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Lol re poop talk xx her poop was as it normally is wen she had one yesterday, yellow n squishy! My mw had a feel of her tummy n said it wasn't hard so she wasn't concerned. She is still pumping away just no poop! I just worry that its gone from 5 or 6 poops a day too nothing, but it does seem quite common! X


----------



## Moti

That's good to know. I was pretty much told as long as the poop isn't hard, then it's ok. After that first week of not going for 4 days, she did kind of regulate to just once every day or every other day. We really didn't have many poopy diapers in the beginning. Once she started on solids.....different story..lol.

Good luck:flower:


----------



## Jaylynne

My baby is a bit older but still only 2 weeks adjusted age. He normally poops every other diaper but lately has been constipated which is rare for bf babies. Poor thing was straining and getting so fussy as he went from saturday to wednesday without a proper poop. My dr said an ounce of either apple juice or water in-between feeds usually clears them right up. It worked like a charm and I had tried warm baths, belly rubbing and bicycle pumps before to no avail. Just ask your dr before trying things like juice. It was funny to watch his face as he tasted the juice!


----------

